# Track on foam board



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

What kind of glue do you use to put tracks on the foam board?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I've used latex caulk with fair results...not the strongest bond but enough for the purpose.Apply a light film on foam and weigh track down overnight.Should you need to,tracks are easy to pull off and clean for re-use.

Lepage's wood glue works too...bond is tougher,so is clean up.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Gluing track to foam*



Rusty said:


> What kind of glue do you use to put tracks on the foambroad?


 Are you using any roadbed in between the track and the foam? If so, what material is the roadbed made of. If you are gluing plastic tie track directly to foam, you can use any "adhesive substance", weather it's officially called a glue, or not. The one catch is, whatever you use can't be solvent based.
Solvents tend to dissolve foam. For instance, "Liquid Nails" is a strong adhesive available at Home Depot.
There are two different kinds of "Liquid Nails" though. You would want "Liquid Nails for projects",which is safe for gluing foam. Regular "Liquid Nails"(without the "for projects") is solvent based and can damage foam.
Latex caulk, already mentioned, is very popular. Latex house paint also makes a surprisingly
good adhesive. Just brush on some earth-colored brown, and pin the track down while the paint is still wet. Once dry, the paint will hold the track firmly in place, until you can ballast your track. The white glue used in ballasting, will also help hold the track in place.
Another possibility is double sided tape. Warning though, that stuff grabs instantly, on contact, and it won't let go without ripping the foam. You would have to be very, very, sure, of exactly where the track would be laid--- forever!
Contact cement has the same, "grab and hold permanently" characteristic, and you would, again want to use only the non-solvent, water base variety.

Hope that explains and helps more than it confuses!
Traction Fan


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Rusty said:


> What kind of glue do you use to put tracks on the foambroad?


All of my track is Bachmann EZ track.......LOTS of it......and I didn't glue it down at all. Mother gravity, along with some ballasting has kept it firmly in place for over 4 years.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for information, I did paint the earth color brown paint on foambroad today so let it dry.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use light dabs of Elmer's glue. Emphasize; light dabs here and
there. By going light, it is easy to remove the track when you
change your mind about your layout design. A flat blade knife
slipped under the track will break it loose.

Don


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for helpful advice.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So, is a foambroad a woman made of foam? 

Just joking with ya....


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> So, is a foambroad a woman made of foam?
> 
> Just joking with ya....


You will definitely need to use some small-radius curved track on a foambroad.


----------



## JackTS (Sep 3, 2015)

Rusty said:


> What kind of glue do you use to put tracks on the foam board?


Getting back to OP question, I used some 2 inch wide two faced carpet tape.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> So, is a foambroad a woman made of foam?
> 
> Just joking with ya....


A guy on a truck forum I belong to said he was going to buy a wench on eBay for the front of his 4x4.
I reminded him that that was illegal.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

And now the thread is well and truly hijacked....


----------

